# Google- Celiac disease through child's eyes - Buffalo News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Buffalo News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Celiac disease through child's eyes**Buffalo News*â€œI thought with my years of digestive problems that I had *irritable bowel syndrome*. Then when celiac disease was diagnosed three years ago, I realized my *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

